# ATI open+Xorg 7.0...niente glxinfo?

## nicosaturno

ragazzi oggi smanettando sulla mia gentoo, volevo abilitare l'accellerazione...allora vado a fare glxinfo e che mi compare? 

bash: glxinfo: command not found

perchè? premetto che ho i driver open, visto che con i closed non riesco a far funzionare il composite...e a me le trasparenze piacciono  :Very Happy: 

tra l'altro approfitto del post per chiedervi di schiarirmi le idee, visto che ho un po di confusione

1) per quanto riguarda i driver video, ho capito che la scelta (per quanto riguarda i driver ati) è tra i driver open (quelli che stanno nel kernel) e i closed, cioè quelli che forniscono il modulo fglrx...giusto? attualmente io uso gli open

2)per selezionare i driver ati desiderati con lo xorg, dobbiamo modificare lo xorg.conf, scegliendo tra "radeon" (per quelli open) o "fglrx" (per i closed)...giusto? attualmente io c'ho radeon

3)quando ho emerso lo xorg 7, ho dovuto emergere anche il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati...a che servono sti driver?e che differenza c'è tra questi e quelli che stanno nel kernel?

4)poi ci si mette anche l'opengl-update, che da quanto ho capito server per attivare le opengl..giusto? quando faccio opengl-update ho queste due alternative:ati xorg-x11...qualche caspita devo mettere?

5)non ho il glxinfo...perchè?  :Very Happy: 

confido nella vostra sagezza   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti

----------

## nicosaturno

aggiungo che mettendo nello xorg.conf Driver "ati" anzichè "radeon", lo Xorg parte senza problemi...la mia confusione cresce   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Eh eh, quante domande!   :Very Happy: 

Allora, i driver ATI possono essere 

open-source, quindi quelli di xorg; se utilizzi la versione 6.8.x di xorg verranno già installati, mentre con la versione modulare 7.0 c'è un pacchetto separato (quello che hai installato, appunto). Purtroppo con le versioni "open" di questo driver l'accelerazione 3D non funziona al 100% L'accelerazione la ottieni o utilizzando i moduli integrati nel kernel o emergendo il pacchetto x11-drm.

closed-source, (pacchetti ati-drivers) ovvero quelli sviluppati da ATI. Da quello che ho visto c'è ancora da lavorare, difatti danno abbastanza grattacapi, comunque per avere un'accelerazione 3D decente sono quasi una scelta obbligata, mi pare!

Per usare il driver open, devi mettere "radeon" nella voce "Driver", "fglrx" per la versione closed.

Se usi il driver closed ti consiglio di installare una delle ultime versioni instabili; dovrai smascherare anche i pacchetti eselect e eselect-opengl, e per impostare i driver GLX ati il comando non sarà più

```

opengl-update ati

```

ma

```

eselect opengl set ati

```

Per glxinfo, devi emergere x11-apps/mesa-progs (comunque trovi tutte le info su http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xm )

Se hai problemi puoi anche dare un'occhiata su http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

## nicosaturno

grazie tante  :Very Happy: 

sto capendo piano piano...quello che ancora non mi torna è la differenza tra il pacchetto dello xorg con i driver ati, e i driver che ottengo con il kernel...così come per il direct rendering: praticamente posso abilitarlo sia nel kernel che emergendo il pacchetto x11-drm? che differenze ci sono

e poi per abilitare le opengl con i driver open (quelli me tocca usà per le trasparenze) devo fare opengl-update xorg-x11....giusto?

grazie ancora   :Very Happy: 

edit: ho "riemerso"  :Very Happy:  il mesaprogs e adesso c'ho il glxinfo...la cosa strana è che ce l'avevo già installato, ma non c'era traccia di glxinfo...bho, cmq adesso va

----------

## nicosaturno

mesà che mi rispondo da solo visto che ho capito...funziona un po come i driver alsa che possono essere installati sia tramite kernel, che tramite il pacchetto alsa-drivers...giusto? questo vale anche per i driver ati open e per il drm...ma è una cosa che è stata introdotta con lo xorg7? perchè secondo me è mooolto + comodo implementare tutto tramite pacchetti, anzichè tramite kernel...o no?

----------

## Scen

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> mesà che mi rispondo da solo visto che ho capito...funziona un po come i driver alsa che possono essere installati sia tramite kernel, che tramite il pacchetto alsa-drivers...giusto?
> 
> 

 

Giusto  :Cool: 

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo vale anche per i driver ati open e per il drm...ma è una cosa che è stata introdotta con lo xorg7? perchè secondo me è mooolto + comodo implementare tutto tramite pacchetti, anzichè tramite kernel...o no?

 

I driver nel kernel non è detto siano aggiornatissimi, quindi per certi driver gli sviluppatori di Gentoo hanno creato dei pacchetti assestanti, che si integrano con il kernel installato. Questa cosa c'era anche prima di xorg7. Con xorg7 il pacchettone monolitico è stato diviso in tanti piccoli pacchetti assestanti, e i drivers della scheda video (NON l'accelerazione) sono i pacchetti xf86-video-<modello_scheda_video>

----------

## nicosaturno

grazie  :Very Happy:  adesso mi è tutto + chiaro

----------

## otaku

```
x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.1 (/usr/bin/glxgears)
```

 :Wink: 

----------

